# icon - report this as a problem post?



## PrairieGirl (Aug 28, 2005)

I just noticed that most postings have an icon by the poster's ID that looks like a red triangle with an exclamation mark in it.  When I held my cursor over the icon it read "report this as a problem post".  I'm guessing that is something you add to your profile?  Should I be doing this?

Thanks for any help understanding this,
LeAnn


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 28, 2005)

You will see this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in everyone ELSE's posts, not your own.  It is something you click to instantly report a problem post - one violating the site rules, posted in the wrong forum, etc.   The software, apparently, assumes you won't be reporting your own posts and doesn't insert this icon when you are viewing your own posts.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks Doug!

Looks like it was a good thing that I didn't just click somebody's icon to see what came up.....the new bbs software has lots of features that I'm just getting used to.  I consider myself quite computer literate, but more in a business sense.  But then, I'm the person at the store trying to buy a cell phone that JUST makes phone calls - with one ring tone thank you very much.

LeAnn


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 29, 2005)

LeAnn Thom said:
			
		

> Looks like it was a good thing that I didn't just click somebody's icon to see what came up.....



Go ahead and try it.  It just pulls up a message entry form where you can say what's wrong with the post.  Nothing happens til you actually submit it, so you can always back out.


----------

